# Social Category > South African Politics Forum >  What's your opinion of David Cameron?

## johnwarner75

I wonder what you guys think about the British Prime Minister? He pledged to double bilateral trade between UK & SA yesterday, but SA is waging a finger about Libya. what are your thoughts?

----------


## wynn

Politicians Pooh!!!

----------

Dave A (21-Jul-11)

----------

